# ID koi color + scale pattern



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

what would you call this guy? he's got those wide snake-like scales down his side, scales down his belly and dorsal, and between those strips is scale-less.
also, how much do you think he is worth? he is about 8" long.



















and how much do you think this 5" (without tail) shubunkin is worth?


----------

